# worst slingshot injury



## tommyg899 (Jul 10, 2014)

my question is whats been your worst slingshot related injury mine wasntbad i lost grip of the slingshot so it smached my face ha


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my confidence


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have hit my hand twice in the meaty part between your thumb and pointer finger and the second time I did it it broke the skin and left a scar


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Once I bought on unknown brand of slingbow online. Its one of those wrist rocket slingbow mods. I was shooting outback when one of the plastic caps on the forks that hold the rubber tubes secure came free during full 39in draw and slapped me in the face and mouth. Normally it just stings a bit but this tube snap had a piece of plastic in the end. It really hurt but didn't break skin. I had safety glasses on but I was could have lost a tooth.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Smacked myself in the face with the slingshot. Hands were sweaty and instead of wiping my hands or using a lanyard ( I'm a big boy I don't need a lanyard) I suffered the consequences. It hurt my pride more than me. I just didn't want to be the first to tell it. Lol hope you are alright .


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

My worst was when I had a rts that hit me directly on the knuckle square on my middle finger and broke my knuckle. Never got it fixed so that knuckle is still pretty lumped and I couldn't shoot for about 4 months.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I hit myself in the thumb with a big hex nut and the nail turned black and fell off.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh that's not good


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

About a week ago, I was making a slingshot, and I ran over my finger with a Japanese saw over a previous scar. I was able to see the fatty layer of my skin and the cut was about an inch and a half in length. Now it is a somewhat small scar.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's just not right, not sure I know enough slang to cover that


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sorry, but i would most likely drop the F word multiple times if I experienced any of these. I did on mine, but I was home alone. It's really not a bad word, it's just taken out if context. If you see me at the MWST ask me for the definition if you are curious. I actually think GOLF is worse than that. In case you might not know, golf means " Gentleman Only Ladies Forbidden" try bringing that up at a Mother and daughters convention I bet you hear the F word.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was out with the wife and kids when I shot my thumb. Talk about using every ounce of self restraint!


----------



## 1willi4 (Jul 16, 2011)

The first time my 6 year old son shot a sling shot I was walking him through all the steps. He drew back to an anchor point and I told him to release when he was ready. He released the slingshot not the pouch. Poor kid nailed himself in the face with his slingshot. He had on glasses. Didn't cry but it certainly got his attention.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pickle forkin with a rock!


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

*You will recognize them by teir scarred sign between the thumb and their index finger...*

*Chopped out a piece of my hand at that very spot myself and sure will have plenty of you too, but noone has that beautiful freckles allover than Rockslinger.*


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

rockslinger said:


>


OUCH! This is why I stick with 3/8" steel balls and poly frames that have comparatively high, wide forks. Simple formula --- PFS + any ammo + me = guaranteed disaster + possible Dr office visit!

I killed a perfectly good board cut (not a PFS, but similar to one) with a couple frame hits the first time I went shooting. The frame hits were right on the same spot, about 1/2" from my knuckle. Killing the frame made me feel bad, but it was my lucky day because I would have felt a lot worse if I'd killed my knuckle.


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Ouch!!!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Took A 3/8" Steel Ball RTS To The Sternum. It Threw Off My Shooting For The Rest Of The Night. I Don't Bruise Too Easily, But It Still Left A Nice Little Red Mark And A Dull Pain. Sadly, I Lost The Steel Ball In The Grass.


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Hit myself in the lower tumb knuckle with a limestone rock (only ammo I had) when I was ten years old and just learning how to shoot a ss.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

A long time ago i shot myself in the hand with a 12mm lead ball that hurt lol .

when my daad was a boy he used to own a mk1 milbro catapult made from ally - one day he was bored waiting for his freinds so he got his catapult out and started pulling the tubes to his face with his foot on the catapult on the floor and boom the catapult smashed straight into his face breaking his nose - that must of hurt


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ouch! Looks like you were shooting with some broken glass:blink: good thing it wasn't a hex nut...or your nuckle.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I think they set me up. Well, I was sitting here reading this thread yesterday when the squirrels started a party on the bird feeders outside the window. Hanging from the bird feeders and drinking nectar from the hummingbird feeders to wash it down. The final straw was when they jumped to the window sill and taunted the inside cat to a psychotic frenzy. So up I jump and grab my newly .030 latex double banded Scout and head for the door. Unknown to me, some wasps have decided to start a new home in a lantern hanging next to my door. As I exit the door, it jostles the lantern and a dozen or so wasps proceed to dive bomb me. One wasp was particularly accurate. It was like an old cartoon as he landed on my nose, grabbed hold and stared eye to eye at me. Then promptly lowered his tail to sting my on the nose right under the tip, repeatedly before I could get him off of me. Wow, that smarts. I swear the squirrels were laughing as they scampered off to the trees. It must be a conspiracy. The squirrels have recruited the wasps for an early warning system. Beware!

Oh, the swelling has gone down now but it is still sore as the dickens. Bet I used a gallon of bug killer around the door.

PS: The squirrels have not come back yet. I bet they are plotting something bigger.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ouch


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Trying out the new pfs i recieved in the mail, tilted at too much of a sharp angle and let go of the pouch which was carrying a 44 cal lead ball. Hit me right on the end of where the thumb tendon is, the part that looks like a chicken drumstick. Damaged my nerves in my hand and still feel the pain and see the scar


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh S###T


----------

